# Snowboarding Jacket



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Who makes this jacket that Steve Fisher is pictured here wearing at Winter X Games 12. If you can tell me who makes it, do you also know if it is still available? Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

here you go man...

Active Mailorder - SNOW | Snow Jackets | Atmosphere | Killa


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

jebus, that thing better have a gold lining for $250!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

T.J. said:


> jebus, that thing better have a gold lining for $250!


correct me if im wrong, but for a decent snowboarding jacket, dont you have to pay around that these days? I just saw all the special blend and burton jackets go for that much, and i actually saw a burton jacket on whiskey yesterday that had a msrp of $390.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

definately, a lot of jackets now use some pretty tech materials. a good jacket can cost 500 even


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

baldy said:


> definately, a lot of jackets now use some pretty tech materials. a good jacket can cost 500 even


yea, speaking of which, i have a question. well, nevermind, ill make it a new thread.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> correct me if im wrong, but for a decent snowboarding jacket, dont you have to pay around that these days?


ok your wrong, lol :cheeky4:

with WM, SAC, and end of year clearances who pays msrp anymore? do you walk into a dealership and pay full price for a car? no. i dont pay full price for gear. 

if your patient enough, and dont have to have the newest grenade jacket in the ugliest print you dont have to pay 250 - 500 for a jacket.

personally i'd rather get a functional jacket and spend the leftover $400 on lift tickets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

sweet, well, i had to buy my jacket for full price, even though it wasn't a snowboarding jacket, because I had a three day notice before we headed up to the slope for the first time. And because of that I had to buy a cheaper jacket that would get me past. didn't have time to what for steep or whiskey at the time.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> sweet, well, i had to buy my jacket for full price, even though it wasn't a snowboarding jacket, because I had a three day notice before we headed up to the slope for the first time. And because of that I had to buy a cheaper jacket that would get me past. didn't have time to what for steep or whiskey at the time.


you gotta do what you gotta do man. i understand your situation. i'm just a patient (and uber "thrifty" aka cheap) person. 

shit if you got it, spend it i guess but with 8k/5k specs it isnt nearly worth that money to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

T.J. said:


> you gotta do what you gotta do man. i understand your situation. i'm just a patient (and uber "thrifty" aka cheap) person.
> 
> shit if you got it, spend it i guess but with 8k/5k specs it isnt nearly worth that money to me.


yea man, it will do for the rest of the season. wait the 8k/5k is for the jacket above or the jacket taht I was talking about I bought? because i don't even know what mine is, lol.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the one above. the atmosphere killa one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

T.J. said:


> the one above. the atmosphere killa one.


ok, just wondering. damn that is expensive for a jacket that cant even be considered completly "waterproof".


----------

